# 30% AGR Bonus?



## Rail Freak (Feb 7, 2015)

When do they start offering the 30% AGR bonus? I'm getting antsy & not gonna wait for another 50% bonus offer!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 7, 2015)

Rail Freak said:


> When do they start offering the 30% AGR bonus? I'm getting antsy & not gonna wait for another 50% bonus offer!


Many of us have already gotten the 30% offer. I bought my points last week (my offer ends 2/16/15). If you didn't get the email, still check on the site - pretend you're buying points - to see if it's there.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 7, 2015)

I already got my email for the 30%, and bought my points for the year. I see the current offer's good till Feb 16th.

I know these are often targeted offers. I never, ever have gotten one of the 50% offers. I just checked Hubby's account, and found I had to go so far as to log into the "buy points" dialog in order to see that he has a similar 30% offer. Have you logged in to see if it's there on your account?


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 7, 2015)

I logged on & pretended to buy but no bonus offer. I wonder if it's because of last year's 50% bonus I took advantage of?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't know. I never got any email, but the 30% bonus was there for me. I just bought the last 30% bonus on Dec 31 after 11 pm!


----------



## Train2104 (Feb 7, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> I don't know. I never got any email, but the 30% bonus was there for me. I just bought the last 30% bonus on Dec 31 after 11 pm!


I joined AGR in December, saw the 30% bonus, and foolishly decided to forego it. Maybe that's why I haven't seen another one...


----------



## Bigval109 (Feb 8, 2015)

How do you get selected to receive the 50% bonus?

I would like to get on the list.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 17, 2015)

Very good question! Last year when I received the E-Mail, I was shocked!!!I'm hoping I get shocked again this year!!!!


----------



## Orie (Feb 17, 2015)

Train2104 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. I never got any email, but the 30% bonus was there for me. I just bought the last 30% bonus on Dec 31 after 11 pm!
> ...


Just a heads up, Train2104, you can purchase 10K (+ bonus) points every calendar year. So if you bought 10K in December, you wouldve been able to buy another 10K in Jan 1st.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 17, 2015)

Bigval109 said:


> How do you get selected to receive the 50% bonus?
> 
> I would like to get on the list.


It's sort of arbitrary. We've all posted when we get the various emails and combine it with the last time we took a trip and/or bought points, and we still can't seem to figure out what kind of algorithm they use to determine who gets the 50% offer.


----------



## iggy (Feb 19, 2015)

Took advantage of 30% offer December 2014. Haven't received any heads up for a repeat offer this year. Just checked my account again before posting - nothing new. Have normal 10,000 or below offer - but no percentage bonus currently.


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, I missed out on the 30% offering for this month. Anyone guess when the next offer will come?


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, I never got the e-mail & no offers on the AGR Site


----------



## chakk (Feb 22, 2015)

I received a 50% offer from Amtrak in July 2014 and purchased the max. I received a 30% offer from Amtrak in January 2015 and waived this one.


----------

